
We Just Made an Electron App 30% Faster - lyricat
https://medium.com/fox-one/we-just-made-fox-one-webview-30-faster-e917ce590b73
======
craftoman
Read the freaking docs.

> Note: The BrowserView API is currently experimental and may change or be
> removed in future Electron releases.

~~~
onion2k
Read the freaking article.

> Although browserview is still an experimental feature in Electron...

